# 2014 CPT for Pacemaker Pocket Revision



## hopeslove (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello All,

Since the definition for 33222 omitted the word "Revision" and this service is included 33206-33249, 33262-33264, what code are we supposed to use for a pacemaker pocket revision only?

Thanks,

Hope


----------



## jmote14 (Jun 6, 2014)

I personally use the same code that says relocation, it's just a matter of wording, but the same code.

Keep using 33222.


----------

